# CFB St-Hubert



## Black Watch (30 Apr 2005)

Hey! I would like some info on CFB St-Hubert and especialy the Mobile Force Command building that now Canada Land is dismenteling. If annyone has info, pictures and such, it would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Traffic933 (13 Nov 2005)

The MFC Building is now getting refurbished to become the new City hall for the newly formed city of Longueuil, which encompass St-Hubert, Greenfield Park, Lemoyne and obviously Longueuil.


----------



## Black Watch (14 Nov 2005)

Traffic933 said:
			
		

> The MFC Building is now getting refurbished to become the new City hall for the newly formed city of Longueuil, which encompass St-Hubert, Greenfield Park, Lemoyne and obviously Longueuil.


That I know...I don't live far from there


----------



## patt (14 Nov 2005)

i have a pic of my rowhouse in St-hubert going up in flames....


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (14 Nov 2005)

Well, CFB St-Hubert became a very small base over the years. The Canex closed in the spring of 2004. It is sad to see for the ones how work there when it was the cdn army mobile command HQ (my grand-father was the camp helper of the chief of army staff back in the 60s and he work in that building). The only units there now are 51 (logistics) svc btn, the AF 6 Griffons, and a platoon of MP. There is also an army cdt corps and an air cdt squadron. Almost all the buildings are going sold off by dnd.The woods will have completely dissapeared in a few years, replaced by houses. The PMQs are occupied by ex-CF members.
                                                                                                                          Clément


----------



## Black Watch (15 Nov 2005)

But Why did the base close??? I mean, it had it's own airport, lots of room for personnel, nices messes...

J'ai déja été pensionnaire sur la base juste après sa fermeture, au mess des sous-off (B-51) et une baraque pour officiers (juste ÃƒÂ  coté, en face de l'hopital).

Annyways, I'm trying to write something about this base that had been so important. So I would need pictures, plans, blueprints of RCAF's buildings and of the post-68 eara, documents, etc.

thanx a lot


----------

